# Digitizing quotes based on stitch counts



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

How do companys that digitize, quote jobs so quickly? I would not think that they digitize the logo just to get the stitch count to do the quote. Do they just auto convert it to get a stitch estimate? Thanks


----------



## embroidery99 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes,the digitizing company quote quickly by the season
For the estimate cost,we estimate the around stitches.not the very exact stitches,so we just go to the wilcom to digitize the part logo and we can estimate the stitches
If you are been in this filed for several times you can also give the count very soon


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Troy,
Most that digitize by stitch count auto digitize. There are formulas for the rest of us, but once you've done it long enough, you can get a close estimate just by looking. I've never found that digitizing by stitch count is a great way to price. A simple 4000 count design takes much less time than a complex 4000 count design with many pieces. I've had jacketbacks with up to 185 different pieces, each of which has to be done seperately and then made to sew correctly as a whole. Also, usually these companies do not do a test sew of the design to find potential or overlooked problems. Old timers that do things manually and test sew do charge more but sometimes you do get what you pay for. No two digitizers do things the same way. It's an art , not a science. I'm not badmouthing anyone who does use auto digitizing( I will use it for very simple pieces), just that it isn't for all of us


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

auto convert is a marketing tool to sell software..... i wont even trust it for doing estimates because no softare is smart enough to decide between putting a satin or a step stitch.....the amount of time you will spend editing an auto converted design, is the same as you punching the design yourself quickly with the stitch type that you will actually use when punching it....i normally would be able to judge a stitchcount of a small design by looking at it but the bigger ones I run through the full design within 5 mins and I'll have a pretty accurrate estimate.

Rishi


----------



## Bayousunrise (Jul 29, 2009)

We have a flat fee for Digitizing, and in the future if it need be be down sized or made large we don't charge.

Thanks,
Michelle


----------



## vivashirt (Aug 6, 2009)

one quick guid for simple design in addition to what all other guys sugestion is to multiply the area by 1200 stiches it gives you an idea not exact number.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Are you talking about inches sq when you refer to area or another measurement?


----------



## vivashirt (Aug 6, 2009)

yes I mean sq inches(this is only true if you don't have a design with lots of over lap)


----------

